# A VERY pretty picture.....



## Boofy Bonbon (Feb 25, 2007)

Trish, you should be proud of a fab photo and Nancy you should be proud of a STUNNING golden girl.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Now that is a gorgeous dog.

Hooch


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

She is just stunning!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Oh.... WOW!!! She's beautiful!!!


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

Wow look at that coat!! beautiful.


----------



## Pure Gold (Feb 27, 2007)

I had the pleasure of watching Shianna while Nancy was on vacation...she's a lovely Golden in every sense of the word! I went crazy taking photos of her...can ya blame me??!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I was going to ask if she came to visit. She's lovely, and your yard always looks so green, wish mine was grass!


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

What a beauty!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

WOW!!!!!!!!!! She oughta be a centerfold!!!!!!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

oh wow! She is a beauty!! What a stunning gal!


----------



## Wrigleysmom (Dec 30, 2006)

That is a breathtaking photo of a beautiful dog!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Model Dog, simply beautiful


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Wow, she is beautiful!


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Awww Trish, thanks for sharing that picture. You put a BIG smile on my face. I just LOVE that photo of her, it's my favorite. You took awesome pictures of her when she stayed with you, she at least stands still better for you than me LOL. Shianna is still smiling from her vacation at your house.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

She's gorgeous! I bet Briggs and Buzz had hearts in their eyes!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a gorgeous shot of a gorgeous Shianna! That Florida sunshine sure grows some gorgeous grass and coats.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

She's beautiful!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

A gorgeous golden and not a weed in sight.

Picture perfect


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Stunning. Simply stunning.

SJ


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Stunning picture.... She is very beautiful......


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

such a pretty girl. so feminine looking.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

What a beautiful coat!


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

What a beautiful dog!! Lovely coat!


----------



## Tuckman (Feb 26, 2007)

Tucker LIKES...Holidays?....WHY didn't you come to Canada
ps
Great shot
Mike


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is one gorgeous girl. Beau is in love. I love the hair flowing in the breeze.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

All I can say is WOW! What a gorgeous girl!


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank you for all your lovely comments and thanks to my great friend Trish for taking such a beautiful picture and taking such great care of Shianna.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

I always knew Shianna was gorgeous, but what a photograph Trish!! 

Nancy, you should be VERY proud.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

What a great picture and what a great coat on Shianna.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

WOW!!!!! She is BEAUTIFUL!!! I love her coat!!!!! what a gorgeous gorgeous girl..


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

I'm gunna have to agree with everyone else....VERY VERY Beautiful Girl!!!


----------



## bluebomberx (May 23, 2007)

Beautiful! How much grooming does it take to get a coat like that?


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

bluebomberx said:


> Beautiful! How much grooming does it take to get a coat like that?


Not that much, just daily brushing. I also give her Wild Alaskan salmon oil.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

goldenluver said:


> Not that much, just daily brushing. I also give her Wild Alaskan salmon oil.


She _is_ very pretty. Out of curiousity, is she spayed? How old is she? She looks like a sweetheart.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Beautiful coat!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Look at that girl's coat!!!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

That's one GORGEOUS girl!!!  awesome pic!!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

amazing coat on that stunning girl!!!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

girl,you are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## embreeo (Aug 19, 2006)

Gorgeous girl!!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What a stunning golden girl


----------

